# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Bahamas, Bermuda and Turks & Caicos >  >  Bermuda bound....

## MIke R

I was just informed I drew the short straw and  am  accompanying my Mom, who suddenly wants to resume cruising again for her birthday, after a three year respite....and Bermuda is on the hit list....so I will be in Bermuda for three days in April

looking for a nice lunch/dinner recommendations to take her to....*.anything* to get me off the ship

----------


## JEK

Ya gotta got to the Swizzle http://www.swizzleinn.com/

----------


## GramChop

i highly recommend do brazil!

....oh wait....wrong island....my bad!!

carry on!

----------


## heatherdh

Where will you be docked? St George or Dockyards?

----------


## MIke R

dockyards

----------


## MIke R

kings wharf

----------


## Peter NJ

Mike ive only been once..Loved it..Very expensive for land based trips..I stayed at Sandpiper Apts which is on the side w/the best beaches..Taxi fares were crazy high...The beaches were on par with SBH...Horse Shoe Cay/Cove,was the best...Its been 10 years,but that beach was sweet...If you walk all the way down to the end,walk around several rock croppings,you will find little slivers of paradise..Sorta like the Baths on VG,but smaller scale...You will love the island.

----------


## heatherdh

Mike--We cruised to Bermuda from NYC in June. It was a family trip--not our choice--but we did enjoy it. Well...we ejyoyed the island of Bermuda more than the cruise itself!

We had fun and good lunches at the Frog and Onion Pub--which is a short walk from the ship in Dockyards. We went ot Swizzle Inn, too. It was more by accident as it is no where near the ship. But we went to the Crystal Caves with out daughter and ended up right around the corner. Can't recommend any dinner spots as we had family dinners aboard the ship each night.

Another thing we did was bypass all of he ship excursions and bought a mult-day bus/ferry pass to get around the island. We recommend this as well.

Enjoy! :)

----------


## MIke R

thanks heather...those two places are the two I
was going to check out anyway..so hearing that from you was good....I never ever ever ever do the ships excursions...I get a cab and go on my time and to my beat..my Mom is in a wheelchair so it works out better that way anyway but it is how I would do it regardless...

this is a reposition cruise so we are only doing two days in Bermuda..one in Tortola...one in SXM and one in St Thomas..we depart from San Juan and return to Bayonne

thanks for the suggestions

where do I get the mutli day ferry taxi pass??..and how much?

----------


## MIke R

thanks Peter....

----------


## julianne

Mike, The Ferry/Bus system in Bermuda is absolutely the best way to get around the island. The ferries run frequently and accommodate wheelchairs with ease. You can get the passes--1-day, 2-day, 1-week, etc. at the Main Ferry Terminals (there is one in Hamilton & I believe there is one in Dockyards, too as that is a busy stop) and at Visitor Information Centers, Hotels, etc. As I recall the cost was ~$20 for a two day pass.

----------


## MIke R

thanks for that Julia..sounds like the way to go

----------


## amyb

When we did Bermuda we used the mopeds and were, at that time, allowed to bring them on board the ferries. The day trips were really able to be ALL DAY trips! Fun time. 
Mike, I think it is a special son who does this annual trip for his Mom. A damn fine lad you are.Amy

----------


## MIke R

she had the unenviable task of raising me - a fate worse than death..trust me }:| 


so I owe her...big time...its the least I could do....karma..  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## heatherdh

The bus and ferry pass was $12/day or $20 for  days. You can buy it in the building that you walk through as you leave the ship but the line was ridiculous. So we walked across the wharf to the Visitor's Center. The ferry is the way to go if you are going to Hamilton or St George from Dockyards.

Also--the Pickled Onion in Hamilton was recommended to us but we never made it there. I think it's right on Front Street in town.

Since we're talking restaurants--where do you suggest we go in Breck? Heading there in 6 weeks. We haven't been to Breckenridge in several years. (We might have to head back over to Ski Tip one night. You suggested that to us last year and we loved it!)

----------


## MIke R

Breck??..oh now you re talking my language.....my home away from home was Eric Downstairs..its where all the locals go..great PUB food...Burke and Rileys Irish Pub is another very good locals hangout with great pub food..Mark Burke the owner is a very good friend of mine and if you tell him you know me he will take very good care of you....Rasta Pasta is my single favorite place...I took Carol H from this site and her grandkids to this place..they loved it...all Jamaician pasta dishes...good curries to..Blue River Bistro is a more upscale dinner and great food...Hearthstone is where Wendi and I always went for a quiet romantic dinner...Mi Casa is decent Mexican....if you go to Frisco ( wonderful ol school mainstreet minutes from Breck ), the Boatyard is fabulous..I met Rivertrash and his wife for dinner there one night and also MartinS and Roy and Dee had dinner with me one night there and they all liked it..

if you would like to get over to Ski Tip again..I do know a very easy shortcut from Breck to Keytstone that most tourists don't know....very quick..I can tell you - if you re interested

also a great shop right at the Main Street main intersection is Caamanos.....amazing hand knit wool sweaters  from Peru at very good prices ( we sell them here too )....Mary the owner is a very good friend of mine...tell her you know me and she will take good care of you...

----------


## heatherdh

Thanks, Mike, for the dining and shopping scoop. Can't wait to get out there!

----------


## sweetiegal

Bermuda <3 <3 <3

----------


## BBT

You will great in those shorts and long Socks. Don't have to worry about long pants.

----------


## Rosemary

Lucky Mom and lucky you, too!  Might not be your favorite but what about lunch or dinner at the Princess in Hamilton?  It would be user friendly for your mom, and special.

----------


## NHDiane

This thread got resurrected from 2009 - so Mike, how was your cruise??? Did you do a trip report??

----------


## Rosemary

Diane-so funny! Thank you.  Best to Mike, always, and especially his mom today.

----------


## andynap

> This thread got resurrected from 2009 - so Mike, how was your cruise??? Did you do a trip report??



Sure he did from day to day. Don't you read this forum?  :Frown:

----------


## MIke R

wow.....a blast from the past for sure....

----------


## KevinS

Resurrected by the #1 candidate to be the next Link Spammer.

----------


## JEK

I Spamomatic-ed him.

----------


## NHDiane

> I Spamomatic-ed him.



Much deserved!

----------

